# Retirement Advantage - sorta



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Her I sit looking out my picture window watching the snow come down; covering my front lawn, the road and piling up on the large stones in the creek that flows across the road. Going up the hill on my neighbor's side of the road his dry cow herd do battle over the best parts of a large pile of hay not caring of the snow coming down......... A truly Norman Rockwell pic!
Ahh, bout 3-4 inches of snow so far and another 3-6 more forecasted for later today and tonight....

Where is the "retirement advantage" to all this you ask! 

Well, I don't have to go out and clean out in it NOW, not until it stops be it today or tomorrow.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Well, bout 3PM the storm (lake effect) cleared and I went out to clean out 8-9 inches of new snow from the driveway.
As posted I did it my way and not because "it had to be done"...... Isn't retirement grand.... 
Well, at least as far as doing some stuff!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I tend to enjoy slowing down and stopping of humanity when the heavy snows come.
It is something I usually don't think about until it happens, and then I remember. It used to be that way on Christmas day, New Years Day and somewhat on Thanksgiving. Now the cars bustle from store to store, contractors finish the framing on the new fast food joint (making triple time); it is noisy.
But the blizzard comes and schools, and offices and the roads close, and it all becomes quiet. Maybe for just a few hours, but it feels like a little bit of a time out on life.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

Watching the snow now is awesome! I retired from being a truck driver hauling mail up to and into New England. The worlds most agressive and rude drivers driving through many snowfalls and ice events in an 80,000 pound missle.

Now I watch from my chair through our big glass door. I don’t plow the driveway (open station tractor) until I feel like it - might be days before I get to it.

Because I don’t _have_ to go out in it anymore! We do our grocery runs every other week on a clear calm day. Other than that we just stay put and enjoy the winter.


----------



## pixiedoodle (Sep 24, 2014)

YOUR BEAUTIFUL SNOW SOUNDS DELIGHTFUL. FOR US, WE LIVE A BLOCK FROM A MAJOR CITY INTERSECTION ON A MAJOR BUSY 4 LANE STREET... THE BEAUTY DOESN'T LAST LONG ONCE THE CITY PLOWS COME THRU A ZILLION TIMES FOLLOWED BY THE SALT TRUCKS & 100,000 PEAOPLE TRYING TO DRIVE TO WORK. IF I WANT TO ENJOY THE BEAUTY I NEED TO STARE OUT THE BACK DOOR WHERE NOTHING IS STIRING BESIDES THE SQUIRELS & AN OCCASSIONAL BIRD.. NOW THAT IS BEAUTIFUL THO IT NEVER LASTS LONG AROUND HERE IT SEEMS.


----------



## MELQ (Feb 27, 2011)

3 years and counting! I can't wait until I can sit back and watch the snow fall


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

^^^
Me too if all goes to plan. 2021,and I'll never have to stand in the snow at 7:30 am, waiting for a bus with everyone else going to work,ever.


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

That sounds lovely, I had hoped to retire at the end of this semester, but will probably wait till next year. I will be 70 then. I raised my son's daughter. She graduated in May and got a teaching position. She had planned to start paying her phone bill and car insurance. She is 22 and will turn 23 in February.

My granddaughter took in her 6 year old sister and 14 year old brother to raise. They have lived with me before but my daughter said no more after I had some health issues come up. My daughter wanted me to be around for her children. My son is in prison and now my granddaughter's mom is in jail. They all have different fathers.

I also found out when I get my teachers retirement I will not receive that much and I will only get about half of my husbands social security I now get.

God has always taken care of me. It is hard for me to make important decisions, but after I turn 70, or sometime this yearI plan to sell my property. It is getting to hard to pay property taxes. They are paid for 2017, praise the Lord.


----------



## Farmerjack41 (Jun 6, 2017)

DIL retired from teaching in Texas. Her retirement was hardly worth applying for. Had she taught in Washington state it would have been more than ten times greater. Do wish you that best in your retirement years.


----------

